# Cosnidering Buying, how does it compare to Rav4 and CRV



## pasty64 (Jul 26, 2014)

I've owned an 98 and 02 CRV and now my wife has a 08 Rav4. I am currently driving a 08 Civic sedan but I'd like to get another SUV so my wife and I don't have to share the Rav. I want something that I can get a little dirty hauling a utility trailer and be good in the snow while not costing me an arm and a leg to keep on the road. I've also been interested in a light duty SnowSport receiver mount plow. My wife babies her Rav and doesn't like any of that so a second SUV is making sense. I am looking at 05 to 06 X Trails, CRV's and a few Rav4's. I have no worries about a Rav4 or a CRV but I've never owned a Nissan. I've read that the AWD system in the X trail is better than the Rav or V. How does the cost of ownership compare and reliability. is there any known issues to look out for. I've love to get a larger SUV like Pathfinder or Xterra but the fuel costs kills it for me.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I may be a bit biased but I think the X trail is a superior all round vehicle. Has more horsepower and torque than CRV and a better all wheel drive system. Its definitely better than our 99 crv was, which I admittedly liked. Engine and automatic transmission are great on the X. In my experience Nissan's suffer less annoying electrical problems with windows and doors etc, however does go through brake pads and rotors more, but quite possibly because it handles well you tend to drive it fairly fast, and hence brake hard... 

As an aside only 05 and 06 models were sold in Canada between 2004 and 2007. The Bovavista editions were the last ones sold. If you can find one its really a 2007, and possibly 4 years younger than the first 2005's to be sold here. Like any used vehicle, each one will be a bit unique based upon its previous use. Have it examined and drive a few of them to get a feel. With proper off road tires its quite capable on trails, but noisier on the highway. With very good touring tires, its amazing on the road and a bit less capable off road. 
Because it wasnt sold for many years in Canada and then was replaced in the line up by the Rogue its gone a bit under the radar and pricing is quite good in the used market even though there aren't that many up for sale. 
Must admit between UK, Australian, and this forum there is lots of info to be had. If you do any mechanical work yourself, it's well layed out and fairly user friendly.
Strangely enough its the first vehicle I have ever owned that I have grown fonder of with age. Why it even saved Christmas two years ago when we rented a chalet on top of small mountain, and among five cars including a volvo, santa fe, and a dodge journey it was the only one capable of ferrying everyone up and down some very steep snow covered dirt roads after a foot of snow had fallen. 
Its capacity to hold stuff is also great. From bikes to a washer and dryer, why I have even fit a fairly large love seat sofa into it. Some dont like the center console, but it gives you better driving visibility and you get used to it very quickly. One of the best features in it, that you will not duplicate in any new vehicle is the light inside the cabin.
Anyhow good luck. Our Bonavista has 138,000kms , has been maintained and drives as well if not better than new. I plan on keeping it for a good while yet.


----------



## pasty64 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. So if I find a 06 Bone Vista it's technically an 07? I've seen a few listed but really didn't know what the package had to offer. 

Whatever I buy will get used harder than our past CRV's and our current Rav4. Not so much off road but for towing and I am hoping that the trailer hitch mount snow plow works well.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The Bonavista edition was the last X trail model produced for sale in Canada. It was sold between summer 06 and winter 07 until the 2008 Rogue was introduced for sale in spring 07.
Basically same as an SE 4x4 except for having climate control, 17'' alloys, and a carbon fibre look centre console and trim. It's very well equipped, with sunroof, heated cloth seats, and other good things like tow hooks, gas cap opening on driver's side, full size spare w extra alloy rim.
If you are going to be towing a lot, you are probably better off with a 4x2 which has a higher tow rating than models with 4 wheel drive. The relatively small front transfer case and rear differential might not be so great for plowing. Those models do have a snow mode feature that adjusts the transmission gearing, and would be less expensive. Which might be a consideration if you are going to destroy yours eventually lol.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just be forewarned about the availability and pricing of parts. Since the X-Trail was never sold in the US, finding replacement parts can be difficult and pricey. For example, I ended up ordering replacement fog lights from an Ebay seller in the UK. I got OEM fog lights for a Renault (exact match to the X-Trail) for $40 a fog light versus $250 a light from Nissan directly. That's the same story for struts, body parts and some interior pieces. You can get brake parts, air filters, cabin filters and engine parts since the X-Trail share common pieces to other nissan models. But sometimes tracking them down is hard...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Chadn. You bring up a point, but its quite relative. Most of the wear parts that you will eventually need are available in the aftermarket. A couple of years ago the X trail wasn't showing up in some part data bases, but that has been pretty much corrected in Canada. Special body parts are available from Nissan dealers. Good news is that Nissan has lowered their parts prices for the X trail as its now an older model. Finally thanks to X trail being sold in Europe there is actually a good selection of parts on Ebay. I recently bought tie rods and parking brake cables for less than half of dealer price. Lastly due to the age and complexity of them, I expect they will be easier to find at junk yards in the next few years.
But if you maintain it, you have a good vehicle and I take confort in the Aussie who did over 700,000 kms on his 2003 model. I also note that you can see quite a few available for sale in the uk well into the the 300,000+ kms


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't get me wrong. I love the x-trail. We are just hitting 210,000km. I don't mind trying to source parts from Ebay or online retailers. But it is a hassle compared to being able to go to a local parts place and getting what you need in a day or two.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Guess it depends where you are and what parts you need. Some stuff even the dealer has to order and it takes a couple days, so I have used express shipping and gotten things just as fast on line. But I know what you mean.
On the other hand, its been a good lesson for me to never get work done immediately. just diagnosis and estimate, and then check online for part prices and how tos in the forums or Youtube. Really helps to control costs.


----------



## Bamawm (Oct 23, 2014)

*Billv*

A friend has replaced a 2002 xtrail engine with a 2004 but its stuck in limp home mode and gives errors0113 ans 0102. air flow sensor has been replaces. Any options??


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

I have not had really any issues with my x-trail, owned it for 7 years its an 06 i cant say anything really bad about it, but if i had to do it over again i would have gotten the RAV4 over it, due to the fact its sold in US, which makes parts easier to get, i will never again own a only sold in canada car


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The crazy thing is there are lots of parts readily available for the X trail to be found in the States
The engine is the same as was found in 2.5 Altimas and Sentras
Rear brakes are same as on Rogues, front brakes are same as some Infinity models,
front bearings shared with some Maximas and Infinity models. I am pretty sure some hub assemblies from Altimas are identical to those on the X trail.
Its a shame Nissan wont let us know what parts are shared with other models. 
Apparently when the X trail was first conceived it was project using parts from different existing models. But addressing your point, its a pain when even a place like Prime Choice Auto parts doesnt realize the cabin filter is the same as that for Altima and Murano that they have in stock. Or, when Speedy Muffler can't do a wheel alignment because they arent equiped to reset the VDC...
Of course the good thing is, it doesn't break down very often and it drives better than the Rav!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi all from Alberta, Canada! 
Just joined this forum as I felt it would be a good idea after getting a quote on a new fog lamp from Nissan!! $207.00!  I just bought a 2006 X-Trail SE with about 287K on it, and if it had not had such diligent dealer maintenance on it, I would have been a bit nervous. I had to go home and sleep on it after agreeing on a price, and after I did a bit more research, took the plunge.

I am actually picking it up tomorrow morning...looking forward to the 1 1/2 hour drive back. So, I am wondering if one can buy generic fog lamps or is there any other option than sourcing one out on Ebay? I have never bought anything on there...how do you know you will get what you ordered? 

To the OP, I sold my 99 RAV4 last Sunday after 7 years. It had 89K when I got it and 332K when I sold it. It was a rebuild and didn't look as pretty as some, but got great mileage and you could park in the weeniest spots. A newer RAV or CR-V was an option, but they cost a bit more than what I wanted to spend and they are still quite short so I imagine the ride would not have been a lot better. A guy I know who works at a Nissan dealer advised against the X-Trail for reasons mentioned above (parts availabilty), but I had already bought it! The visibility is awesome (should be even better when I get new glass!) and is quite peppy! I think it will be fun...just hope my dawg likes it.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

I've ordered replacement fog lights for my x-trail from ebay.co.uk. Here is a link to a post I put up while ago. They can be found for about $50 each plus shipping. I think I paid $120 for 2 new ones.
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/193369-purchase-advice-2006-le.html#post1439369

You might need to contact the sellers to see if they will ship to canada. The "Renault Clio MK3" fog lights are exactly the same as the x-trail. I'd order both sides and do them both. Putting some 3M film on them will help keep them from cracking in the future.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The link Chadn posted will not ship to Canada, but here is another link on ebay that will.
NISSAN RENAULT VAUXHALL FRONT FOG SPOT LAMP LIGHT LENS LEFT PASSENGER N/S | eBay

or 
NISSAN RENAULT VAUXHALL FRONT FOG SPOT LAMP LIGHT LENS RIGHT DRIVER O/S | eBay

just remember passenger side is reverse in Canada from England as we drive on different sides.
IN Canada LH is drivers side
and RH is passenger side 

With exchange and delivery you are looking at about 30 British pounds so about 50 each cdn. 
Congrats on your purchase. Glad to see people maintaining high mileage ones.
I fully agree about the visibility and light in the X trail cabin. I find the new and old Rogue, Cx5, and Escape cabins to be black tombs with lots of blind spots.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*Thanks, Quadraria!*

It is on its way! $50.46! Good grief! I better spread the word about this forum on another forum I hang out on...several Nissan guys on there, too!

Thanks so much for the quick help!! Hubby is not a mechanic but he is wondering if he can put it in himself. I think I saw something on here with instructions...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would think he could install it. I haven't had the pleasure. Maybe Chadn could share his experience in replacing them and what was involved. A quick look at the service manual indicates a bit of dismantling to get at it might be involved. I see the bulb can be changed and the aim easily adjusted. Good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Back to the original topic, I looked at Kijiji this morn and it would appear that on avg a similar year Rav4 or CRV cost almost 2 grand more than what you can get an X trail for. And in all 3 cases there are not that many available for sale. So in defence of Imac, I would say one reason to have bought Rav was better resale value. However for a buyer out there, I think the X trail offers a better value overall. 
Lastly the X trail was not only sold in Canada, it was sold throughout Europe, Asia, Aussie land, the Carribean, Mexico, ... In fact about the only place it was never sold and didn't earn awards was the USA.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

If the wiper motor breaks down and it s expensive to replace, try a g35 wiper motor.
I was looking for a motor on ebay and found some photos of a g35 wiper motor.The motor was the same and 50$ cheaper at the scrap yard.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

The fog lights are not too bad to change. It is easiest if you do the following:


remove front wheels (not necessary but helps)
partially remove wheel well liner (don't need to remove all of it)
now you should be able to see the back of the fog lights
disconnect the wire harness from the bulb
remove the 2 nuts holding the fog lamp on (10 or 12mm)
remove the fog lamp

You can get replacement bulbs at any auto parts place. If your fog lights are cracked, the interior was probably pretty humid and I'd replace the bulbs since you will have it all apart.

Enjoy.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, I got the fog lamps today, just in time as I have an appt. at Toyota tomorrow morning. I noticed the eBay heading says Nissan/Renault/Vauxhall but when you look at his list of compatible vehicles, Nissan isn't on there.

That said, I know you guys must thave tried these or how would you know they fit?! 

I wonder if the OP has bought anything yet?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh ye of little faith. Here Chadn even told you how to install them. Nissan is a major shareholder in Renault and they share certain technologies and parts.
Why are you worried? Do they not look right?


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info...I didn't know that bit of history! No, I am not worried...but I will be happier when they are in there!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Re the listing for fog lights-- you are right that the compatibility search is rather limited to Renault models, however when you go further down and look at the description here is what you get
FOG LAMP 


BRAND NEW

RENAULT CLIO MK2/ MK3 2001-05.2009
RENUALT LAGUNA 2001-04.2005
LAGUNA COUPE 2007-2013
NISSAN MICRA K12 2001-2010
NISSAN PRIMERA 2001-2008
NISSAN QASHQAI 03.2007-04.2010
NISSAN X-TRAIL 2003-08.2007
VAUXHALL /OPEL MOVANO 01.2010-2013
RENAULT ESPACE 11.2002-2009
RENAULT MASTER 2010-2013


----------

